# Bats on their chests



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Meeting our new members pup Chancellor, I noticed the "Bat" on his chest. I saw it, because I have noticed it on Fergy, infact I had taken a photo to share. 
So here it is. 
Do Your Vizslas have this Bat/Phoenix/Butterfly on their chests??


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Oops, already posted this. A different kind of bat, but yes


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What has bats on the chest, angel wings on the shoulders, horns on the ears, and swirls on the rears?

Mine have everything except the horns.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

tknafox2 said:


> Meeting our new members pup Chancellor, I noticed the "Bat" on his chest. I saw it, because I have noticed it on Fergy, infact I had taken a photo to share.
> So here it is.
> Do Your Vizslas have this Bat/Phoenix/Butterfly on their chests??


I was having trouble seeing it, so I tweaked the lighting. It's cool and I'm jealous.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby has a bat on her chest,,,only occasionally though..with the back of my hand...I'm too tight to buy an e-collar


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Scout's chest bat went into hiding shortly after taking this picture. I hear it lives in extreme comfort behind a cozy layer/lair of hair.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Holy Jesus!! never mind bats on chest...


----------

